
EFF calls out crypto exchange Coinbase on data privacy - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/40685/electronic-frontier-foundation-calls-out-coinbase-on-privacy
======
Finnucane
So, trustless system is not trustworthy?

~~~
mopierotti
To be fair, Coinbase is not a trustless system, though it provides access to
trustless systems.

